
Ask HN: Which (android) email clients do you use? - morrbo
Since there is no thunderbird style client for android, i&#x27;m wondering what others use which would allow for multiple inboxes to be culminated into one place, sending from different accounts, etc.<p>Apologies for the brevity, but the question really is: what do you use?<p>cheers
======
alpaca128
K-9 mail. But having switched from BB10 OS end of last year I'm still looking
for an app that's not a disappointment in comparison.

------
chewz
Fastmail mobile client is fantastic for both Android and iOS.

